# Sony Series 2 standalone OS image



## tsolaaa (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey everyone, my Sony SVR-3000 hard drive completely died today, and I cannot use mfs tool to get the operating system to another hard drive. 
I already have a replacement hard drive, but need to find the image for the OS. 

Apparently all the series 2 have the same OS... Does anyone have access to an image I can download?

The old image on the HD was Sony_SVR-3000_4.0.1

I guess if I cannot find it I will go ahead and purchase instant cake, and use that. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They don't use the same version, and for Sonys you need the Sony specific version.


----------



## mike (Mar 26, 2002)

tsolaaa,

Check your Private Messages.

Mike


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

You can use an image from a non Sony unit of the same hardware, the only side effect is that you will need to use a regular Tivo remote or hack the Sony remote to use standard Tivo codes.


----------



## tsolaaa (Dec 31, 2008)

mike said:


> tsolaaa,
> 
> Check your Private Messages.
> 
> Mike


That would be awesome!!

(Sorry cant reply, need 15 more posts, in order to reply.)


----------



## mike (Mar 26, 2002)

Can you read PM's?

Mike


----------



## DiscoDenny (Jan 9, 2005)

tsolaaa,
Did you ever find a image. My SVR-3000 HDD finally died and I too need an image.

Thanks
Denny


----------

